# New 4-cycle Snowthrower Info



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

If you have been thinking about buying one of the new 4-cycle snowthrowers that become available this year... don't! These are the ones that were basically the 2-cycle snowthrowers but are now fitted with 4-cycle engines. Example of the type attached below.

These first year models have a couple of problems. First is that if a stone happens to be picked up it can lodge against the housing and shatter the housing.

Second is an oiling problem. The splash oiling system doesn't seem to work very well and they are burning up crackshaft bearings.

How bad is it? In my shop, last year they just had enough work to keep one snowthrower tech busy. I just stopped by the shop to shoot the bull (I'm laid off) and they have 4 techs working 6 days a week. There are now about 150 throwers waiting for parts with more arriving every day.

Hopefully these problems will be solved next winter.... but we'll be repairing these first year models for quite awhile until "improved" parts are available and all the old ones are fixed.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hahah i don't plan on it, gonna find me a used 4-cycle snowthrower with a briggs and rebuild it to use. exactly what engine is in that blower anyway. briggs, tec, honda, kohler ,etc. what


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

what kind of engine does it have on it ? wonder what else they are using it on ?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Don't know what engine for sure. They only became available this fall and I was laid off before they started to flood in. It's a 5hp, that's about all I know. I'll give them a call next week and see if I can find out.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

5 hp man that thing has a big engine , man hankster you must work at a big shop ,


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Just found out, it is a B&S engine.

Our shop during peak (Jun - Aug) has about 75 techs working in it repairing push mowers, high wheel trimmers, lawn vacs, 2-cycle, generators, power washers, air compressors and carpet vacuums. We push out about 15K units per month during peak. In the winter it normally drops down to about 20 techs... this winter there are about 30 still working.

Our service area covers all of MI, Northern OH and Northern IN.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

is it a new type engine they are pushing out or what, i've had both styles of L head horizontal's and vertical L heads and they never had a splash problem, this would usually happen when b&s is coming out with a new type. plus if the engine is used at a wrong angle it will burn em. might be a flaw in design or engine if new.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Like I say, I haven't seen it. From talking to them it seems like it is a new design (I didn't ask). The thoery from the techs is the splash rod is too small... about the dia of a pencil instead of a wider flatter piece of sheet metal.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oooooo that would cause a splash problem, that size might be good for a smaller engine but a five no way, if its a new style i would say its a tester then, usually when they throw something out they leave out a important part. just got done with a one today, a older 5 and well the older splash lube was pretty much good, can't see why they would change it.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

cant imagin that they would let such mistakes sllide. one would think that they test for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

one question is a snoww thrower smaller than a snow blower because that pic hankster put up top thats a small thing in my shop i am fixing this beast of a snowblower that at least the size of a good sized Gocart.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

don't really know, they've put out, (for an example the quantum series) well they would blow heads etc. and well it got fixed later, probablly will recall em to local shops and have em fitted with the right slinger.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

theres a 3.5hp mtd at walmart for 99 dollars, i would rather but a 3.5 mower for 7 cents less


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

mtd blower that is


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Generally we consider something a snow thrower if it is a single stage paddle type auger... some of the simpler rubber bladed augers are even called thrower. They also are not generally self propelled (other then by the auger) and made mostly of plastic  Mostly good only for paved surfaces. Figure a price of $500 or less.

We noramlly see blowers as being self propelled, steel augers, steel housings, can be single or two stage, etc.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

cause this snow blower i am working on you could probrably tear down a house with it. the things beastly. its for tank treads for propelling. i am thinking about putting a litle platform on the back so i can stand on it n ride it  i bet it could haul me anywhere no prob. i use to use it to haul about 15-20 pices of wood through snow. works prety well i think just has a few carb probs. needs cleaned. nothing big.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah usually a blower or thrower have carb problems like gumming up etc. because people don't use em much. and never use stabilizer


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i liek old leaded gass  had stabilizer already in the gass.  DAM YOU TREE HUGGERS DAM YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well actually its a good thing because i sometimes am breathing in it and well me no want lead in my lungs, want a good fuel run methanol in em, me old 5 on my go-cart loved it for a while.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Leaded fule!!!!! ahh who cares if ya breath it in... HEAVY METAL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

like that try methanol, or to give the gas a buzz use isoporyl alchohol, called rubbing alchohol it'll give it a jump.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

wouldent that make the engin burn to hot?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah but with the right heat range plug and a good running motor that cools like it should it won't hurt it, just as long as it isn't for hours at a time. maybe an hour at most.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

hmm.. i was thinking about doing it on that 5hp i showed you that i built but that engin runs realy freeking hot. i think i reached the max heat before the engin has a total meltdown. I like to push stuff to the limit and this engin i build is a perfect example.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

An engine should run cooler with methanol as it has far higher cooling properties then gas. But of course you have to change your jetting if you switch fuels.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats why we use to take veryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy fine drill bits and slighty bore out the jet on some. mostly 5hp tiller motors. some over heated for well one reason to cut the wieght you take off the cover and just use the pull start at first. but they ran for only 30 min max


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

I will think about it. dont think i can push my engin any further.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm well yeah unless you rip out the inerds and make it a full on racer.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Iron head said:


> hmm.. i was thinking aabout doing it on that 5hp i showed you that i built but that engin runs realy freeking hot. i think i reached the max heat before the engin has a total meltdown. I like to push stuff to the limit and this engin i build is a perfect example.


 
WOW DUDE i cant believe you got by with this post


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well i guess it was, for one thing god is seperated from damn, i thinks thats em why. unless hank didn't catch that. but ummmm yeah no cussing is allowed here iron, have small children a surfin through the wave wild web and this site :lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

aright.  sorry ile edit em out of my things.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, i cuss like crazy, just not up here:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

Think Of The Children!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah think of them.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

so anyways besides all the cussing you think that that 5hp i showed you would run on rub alc?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

maybe 50/50 but it would dry out all the gaskets and the diaphram really quick.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

hrmmmm. well i might do it if i am ever gona race somone  litle small engin NOS hahah ile blow em away


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yep sure would, umm try the briggs website, good racing parts to get.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

might not even need em that engin the way it is can blow away the kid down the street frome me. the kids got some stock gocart that he thinks can beat my spiffed up 5. his is got i think a 3 on it. both briggs.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah mines a stocker with a adjusted carb and gov and the right chain and sprocket setting, good for low end torqe and some high speeds.


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

its like a computer. yeah factory computers are perfected but they are built to limit, sdafty regulations stuff like that that degrade the gocart. but a custom is usualy a lot better but they have there imperfections that factories dont have


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah, my 5hp briggs came with the adj. gov which i love to death, down the speed for the neices and up it for me. me well i have a fast computer as well. woops you slipped, s word :drunk: wish we could cuss though


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

good thing we can edit thx for catching that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thank god for edit feature. no prob i did it lots of times, because i go to sites that i can cuss all i want and then come here and well.....................


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i thnk they sould have a program on the site that auto blerps the cussing make my liife a lot easier.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i think he had one not sure though but it works on bad ones i think. oh well gotta work on the old puter, the new one's great but the old ones well......... iffy. 600mhz :lol: new one 2.93ghz with xp, BIG DIFFERENCE


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

lol, in school i tryd to go a day without swearing and every time i sweared i would giv a dollar... i lost a lot of money that day.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

:lol: lost alot huh, yeah if i gave a nickel i'd loose alot as well


----------



## Iron head (Feb 3, 2005)

i think i lost like 30+


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah by now i'd loose around 10 grand from just the past 6 years


----------

